# Mercadona is world famous



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A CNN report on Mercadona that is going from strength to strength i spite of the crisis!




And this one with Spanish subtitles if it takes your fancy. I haven't seen it so don't know if they are any good or not.






Thread dedicated to Jojo as this is her fave Spanish place, even though she broke her leg on one their floors!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, they are doing well. Before Christmas I was reading that turnovers up, profits are up, prices are down & they have been opening lots of new stores. far better than Eroskis who are struggling at the moment & recently have now started opening at 9,15a.m to compete with Mercadona, Lidls, Aldis , who all open around that time.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, they are doing well. Before Christmas I was reading that turnovers up, profits are up, prices are down & they have been opening lots of new stores. far better than Eroskis who are struggling at the moment & recently have now started opening at 9,15a.m to compete with Mercadona, Lidls, Aldis , who all open around that time.


Don't think ours opens until 10am. Nice supermarket though


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

our one in los boliches ,always have lovely salmon and veg.


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

So famous, they haven't yet opened in Lanzarote


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expatmat said:


> So famous, they haven't yet opened in Lanzarote


Well, if you feel like hanging around they'll be there at the end of this year!

_Mercadona tiene previsto abrir antes de fin de año un nuevo establecimiento en *Costa Antigua*, en *Fuerteventura *y a finales del 2013 otro en *Pájara *y 3 mas en *Lanzarote*, el primero que se abrirá será en *Arrecife*, en la zona comercial cercana a Los Mármoles, y en las previsiones de expansión de la empresa figura otra superficie en Arrecife, una en *Yaiza *y otra en *Tías*_

Ofertas de trabajo Mercadona Canarias

(Hahaha - there's a place called Tías!!)


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I saw this news before, which is good news. Would a betting man put money on these stores opening before Xmas?


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

I especially love the advert that sings "Mercadona.... Mercadona"... It stays in my head all day


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

flamenco-flo said:


> I especially love the advert that sings "Mercadona.... Mercadona"... It stays in my head all day


Took the words right out of my mouth. Every time I see one now it sings in my head!!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Every time I see one now it sings in my head!!


You mean this one? So everyone else can be infected by it as well 

La canción de Mercadona - YouTube


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, they are doing well. Before Christmas I was reading that turnovers up, profits are up, prices are down & they have been opening lots of new stores. far better than Eroskis who are struggling at the moment & recently have now started opening at 9,15a.m to compete with Mercadona, Lidls, Aldis , who all open around that time.


Lidl is where you go for early worms - they open at 9! Between Lidl and Mercadona that is pretty much most of our weekly shop done. Just wish they would sell some decent mature cheddar - the so-called "Irish" stuff in Mercadona is getting more like the French rubber crap - bends and bounces and tastes awful!


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i find the kerrygold irish mature no bad.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

moonman said:


> i find the kerrygold irish mature no bad.


The one they have in our nearest Mercadona is 'Dunmore' which is like rubber. Usually, periodically we go to Iceland and get a couple of large blocks of their English Mature which is quite good. But it is a 450km round trip to go to Iceland at Fuengirola so we don't do it often and make it a big shop and have fish and chips at Crispy Cod as well.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

thats an awful long distance , im sure if i made that trip i would go all the way to gib and morrissons etc, plus the cheaper petrol. i get the kerrygold cheese in euromarket (cayetano) and smaller supermarkets . i must as my oh when she comes in if its possible to freeze cheese.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

moonman said:


> thats an awful long distance , im sure if i made that trip i would go all the way to gib and morrissons etc, plus the cheaper petrol. i get the kerrygold cheese in euromarket (cayetano) and smaller supermarkets . i must as my oh when she comes in if its possible to freeze cheese.


Gib is a p.i.t.a. - afaik they don't allow dogs in and our two rescues go with us. It's an extra 260km (€20 fuel) which rather negates the effects of cheaper fuel, plus the queues, etc. 

Nah, our Brit shopping needs are quite limited (we've been weaning ourselves off them) but I do stock up with Flora light 1kg tubs (freezes well) for its healthier formula, mature cheddar cheese (for its flavour), cream crackers (our Lidl no longer has them) and SWMBO likes custard creams, bourbon creams, I lke plain chocolate digestives, Ritz, Marmite; we all like smoked haddock, smoked back bacon and many other items, e.g. Atora Light suet (for dumplings, suet puds, etc.)

Yes, you can Freeze cheese but it does tend to become quite crumbly (a bit like cheshire) when it thaws.


----------



## Alpujarran (Feb 22, 2013)

Watch out for the brandy - same price but down to 30% alcohol with a label indicating that this is a bonus!


----------

